# League of Legends and MBTI?



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

When I DID play laning (badly btw), I wanted ADC or mage mostly (Vayne, Lux, Morgana, Ashe, MF, Veigar, Hermy), that meant bottom with a support. I’m terrible with paying attention to my surroundings so I get ganked, smashed into the wall, yup you name it. Sometimes I try to be aggressive but you gotta pretty much carry (lol) and that’s mostly about positioning and paying attention to everything going on around you. I really wish I had better attention skills.

Now, I just play ARAM. One lane so that eliminates a lot of the attention “width” problems. I just need to focus on what’s happening around me and my team in the narrow one lane. Great. I still prefer to play carry ADC/mage roles. I like the control. I like the glory. I like to take my aggression out on smashing buttons and anihilating the enemy while the team supports me. I also like to play initiating power tank roles like Malphite and Garen. Basically anything that gives me control and power, with the team supporting me. 

PS unlike a lot of you guys, I absolutely despise farming. I know it’s useful, but it’s such a slow and aggravating process. I don’t like to steal the farm from others or them steal the last hit from me. Unfair. 

This is all very ISTJ of me lol.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Bunniculla said:


> When I DID play laning (badly btw), I wanted ADC or mage mostly (Vayne, Lux, Morgana, Ashe, MF, Veigar, Hermy), that meant bottom with a support. I’m terrible with paying attention to my surroundings so I get ganked, smashed into the wall, yup you name it. Sometimes I try to be aggressive but you gotta pretty much carry (lol) and that’s mostly about positioning and paying attention to everything going on around you. I really wish I had better attention skills.
> 
> Now, I just play ARAM. One lane so that eliminates a lot of the attention “width” problems. I just need to focus on what’s happening around me and my team in the narrow one lane. Great. I still prefer to play carry ADC/mage roles. I like the control. I like the glory. I like to take my aggression out on smashing buttons and anihilating the enemy while the team supports me. I also like to play initiating power tank roles like Malphite and Garen. Basically anything that gives me control and power, with the team supporting me.
> 
> ...


If you ever feel like it, give Heroes of the Storm a trying. It is Blizzard's MOBA (featuring characters from their franchises, like Warcraft and Overwatch, but definitely not featuring Dante from the Devil May Cry series) and it lacks farming entirely. It is fun but I dropped it because maining heroes is more important than not farming to me.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Hugging Wabbits said:


> If you ever feel like it, give Heroes of the Storm a trying. It is Blizzard's MOBA (featuring characters from their franchises, like Warcraft and Overwatch, but definitely not featuring Dante from the Devil May Cry series) and it lacks farming entirely. It is fun but I dropped it because maining heroes is more important than not farming to me.


Thanks. Right now I’m pretty obsessed with Town of Salem, but I will look into that when I eventually get bored of Town of Salem. I like the idea of not farming and getting straight to the win lol.


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

I don’t play anymore because school but when I used to:
ISTP
Top/Mid
I mained Irelia


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Carolshire said:


> I don’t play anymore because school but when I used to:
> ISTP
> Top/Mid
> I mained Irelia


I used to do that!
I used to face way too many Jax's though, lol.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Turi said:


> I used to do that!
> I used to face way too many Jax's though, lol.


The best way to counter jax would be to pick pantheon. Pantheon beats everyone in lane due to his insane early game pressure he provides. trust me, versing a pantheon top is hell for the first few levels, that I have to actually change my starter items. Buying dorans shield on someone like jax or olaf feels bad since I could of got corrupt potions and have extra sustain, but no pantheon has to be the biggest bully around.

@Bunniculla Annie is a very good champ to learn for mage, very simple champion to play while still being effective. LS (a master player) recommends that his tier lists.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Lux is even easier than Annie. Two CC abilities that don't rely on passive stacking (a slow and a root), longer auto-attack range, doesn't need to waste flash to ult effectively, loads of damage, shield. Annie's kit is simple, but very punishing. 

Personally I do not recommend Annie.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Used to love Lux - my fav mid was probably Talon though, lol.

Yeah.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Hugging Wabbits said:


> Lux is even easier than Annie. Two CC abilities that don't rely on passive stacking (a slow and a root), longer auto-attack range, doesn't need to waste flash to ult effectively, loads of damage, shield. Annie's kit is simple, but very punishing.
> 
> Personally I do not recommend Annie.


Lux is very skill shot reliant though, in where every of her abilities require to land a skill shot. while lux has the range, lux needs to actually be able to hit stuff to do damage. Annie is not easily as punishable in low elo since people don't know how to properly lane at that elo. Annie has a point and click stun and a q that resets everytime she kills a unit, which makes her a very easy csing champ. The only way you'd ever miss an Annie q is if you were to accidently q a minion instead of the champion. Annie's W and R are also ridiculously easy to land since her ult is insta cast. Annie is quite dependant on flash though. If Annie doesn't fit the playstyle, there's always Morgana mid, press w to perma push the wave and roam. Easiest freelo with morgana mid because of how easy and effective she is.

My recommendations for new players for each role if you want freelo:
Top: Maokai,Malphite,Darius
Jg:Xin Zhao,Warwick,Amumu
Mid: Annie,Morgana,Lux
ADC: Miss Fortune,Ashe,Sivir
Support:Sona,Soraka,Blitzcrank


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Snowdori said:


> The best way to counter jax would be to pick pantheon. Pantheon beats everyone in lane due to his insane early game pressure he provides. trust me, versing a pantheon top is hell for the first few levels, that I have to actually change my starter items. Buying dorans shield on someone like jax or olaf feels bad since I could of got corrupt potions and have extra sustain, but no pantheon has to be the biggest bully around.
> 
> @Bunniculla Annie is a very good champ to learn for mage, very simple champion to play while still being effective. LS (a master player) recommends that his tier lists.


I don't play Annie much in laning. Well I don't play much laning at all LOL, but I really appreciate when I get Annie in ARAM. She's a huge nuke. My usual plan is to nuke gank initiate. Make sure all skills are ready (including R), snowball in and unleash Tibbers on their carry and bam bam, finish 1, move to the next, the next, etc. All the while, I would be expecting my team to focus on each of Tibber's targets with an assassin like Talon finishing the job with any crowd control or escapees, and the main tank to also crowd control. Annie is a beast.

@Hugging Wabbits Yeah Lux is awesome, super powerful, but you do need to be *good* at aiming and hitting accurately to be effective with her. Or else you just lose mana for no reason and get steamrolled. Lux is super fun to play though. She's a CD and damage powerhouse.


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

What do you guys think about Tristana?


----------



## Esuni (Sep 2, 2017)

Tristana for some funny pentas
I played a ton of Irelia in S1 and S2, one of the 2 champs I had someone buy me a skin for, she was a lot of fun back then 

I'm a support player though, topped diamond 1 in 2 seasons as support, when I play now I also play some adc, I can play every lane at a decent level if I feel like it though.
Champs I play are completely random, standard supports and weird supports like Jarvan and Irelia are fun, the anger you get from both teams is not however.

How is the game nowadays? I've quit 1.5 seasons ago and got no clue what it's like now


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Esuni said:


> Tristana for some funny pentas
> I played a ton of Irelia in S1 and S2, one of the 2 champs I had someone buy me a skin for, she was a lot of fun back then
> 
> I'm a support player though, topped diamond 1 in 2 seasons as support, when I play now I also play some adc, I can play every lane at a decent level if I feel like it though.
> ...


Kinda messy because of the new rune system. The new champion, Zoe, is also really strong. But it is fun-ish as usual.



clem said:


> What do you guys think about Tristana?


I like her. I like all yordles, though Poppy is my favorite.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Hugging Wabbits said:


> I like her. I like all yordles, though Poppy is my favorite.




But but but but,
Lulu


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Is Darius still a beast?


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Turi said:


> Is Darius still a beast?


Meh, ever since the preseason update he wasn't as strong, but their making changes to the grasp of the undying rune to make it fit better for bruisers and juggernauts. While not meta, he's not complete trash and can work obviously, its just that darius isn't as strong as before.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

My brother (almost only plays top since he started playing three years ago) was saying Darius in such a bad place that he would likely lose to a Volibear, of all things, in lane. I wouldn't know since I don't play any of these champions.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

How's Udyr ATM?


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Turi said:


> How's Udyr ATM?


Decent, much better with the updates.
I'm like the league guru here, you'll be seeing a lot of my theory champion builds here, similar to your theories for typology in not content of course, but the structure its performed.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowdori said:


> Decent, much better with the updates.
> I'm like the league guru here, you'll be seeing a lot of my theory champion builds here, similar to your theories for typology in not content of course, but the structure its performed.


What is your elo, Mr. League guru? 

By the way, someone should/come make a dedicated thread for the game in the proper section.


----------

